# Paul Sherwen



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Is an even worse announcer in the play by play role, than he is as the color man. And Vande Velde is horrible as well. The two of them together are just unlistenable.


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

Agreed. I watch telecasts they're on with the sound off. I also can't bear to listen to Van de Velde knowing that his success in the sport came through doping. Same for Voigt.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you're waiting for a commentator with no ties to doping, you may watch with the sound off for the rest of your life.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> If you're waiting for a commentator with no ties to doping, you may watch with the sound off for the rest of your life.


This!!!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I enjoyed Paul Sherman on whatever-race-it-was that he was doing with the VandeVoldemort. I also think that Vanderarden is an ever engratiating prisance and is beginning to loosen arp, 2. It continues to bug me, though, that the pewers that bee feel compelled to keep Schlunger and Gigalski the perennial second fidels on the bike race commentating rooster. They're a find pierre. 

(I figured I'd do a post pretending I had my iPad spell/grammar check in operation. Love that thang. It's a poet. It just doesn't know it.)


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually, you're wrong -- see Todd Gogulski -- but he sucks too!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree that Vandevelde is terrible. It's like he has a mouth full of marbles.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been listening to the UCI broadcast with Anthony McCrossan. I like his announcing style.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Mapei said:


> I enjoyed Paul Sherman on whatever-race-it-was that he was doing with the VandeVoldemort. I also think that Vanderarden is an ever engratiating prisance and is beginning to loosen arp, 2. It continues to bug me, though, that the pewers that bee feel compelled to keep Schlunger and Gigalski the perennial second fidels on the bike race commentating rooster. They're a find pierre.
> 
> (I figured I'd do a post pretending I had my iPad spell/grammar check in operation. Love that thang. It's a poet. It just doesn't know it.)


Talk about ad hominum attacks....at everyone! Maybe you should stop trolling here a while and go out and ride.

Rich


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Rich Gibson said:


> Talk about ad hominum attacks....at everyone! Maybe you should stop trolling here a while and go out and ride.
> 
> Rich


And I thought I was defending those guys...


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Considering the level of commitment to professional cycling in the USA, I would suggest that most announcers/commentators worth their salt, are likely covering sports that will lead to more lucrative careers. Cycling is left with people who are really well-trained to ride a bike, just not to talk about others riding the bike. Vande Velde needs some better (or at least more) training in announcing/color commentating. It isn't easy to become an expert in a new field. 

My guess is that US broadcasting companies feel as if US announcers/commentators are needed to keep Americans interested. I think they are wrong. I prefer to watch the Eurosport broadcasts over any from the US.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> I prefer to watch the Eurosport broadcasts over any from the US.


And there goes your credibility. 

Everyone worships at the feet of Sean Kelly. The same guy who could be watching the Hidenburg blow up and STILL have that dull monotone voice like hes putting a baby to sleep.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I actually don't mind Paul Sherwen too much... I kind of like the nostalgia of hearing his voice, because you hear him announcing the TDF's from when Greg Lemond one. I also think the repetitive things he says are funny... it could be a drinking game

Every time he says "pause naturalle" take a drink
Every time he says "boom, out go the lights" take a drink
Every time he says "the race is all together, groupo compacto" take a drink.

hahahaha

Christian Van de Velde though... yikes.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

Kemmelberg said:


> Agreed. I watch telecasts they're on with the sound off. I also can't bear to listen to Van de Velde knowing that his success in the sport came through doping. Same for Voigt.


Personally, I would rather have doping come back... Same as for baseball. The sport is better in performance and will bring more weekend warriors back to the fold.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

When did doping ever leave either sport? 

You know that MLB only tests in-season? No out of season testing. These guys go home to the DR and do who knows what down there.

They didn't even test for HGH until a couple of years ago---and the benefits of using that don't go away once you stop using it.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Comparing cycling doping to baseball doping seems a definite apples an oranges comparison. Steroids VS Blood doping, although the cyclist do both. 

But how micro dose can a cyclist dope with EPO really? Is my impression the EPO side of doping in cycling is a lot less?? Or am I being naive thinking they are just doing newer versions that the testing can't test for... yet.... EPO v#? what version 5??


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sherwen might be better if he _was_ on some PEDS, perhaps adderall or something.

In competition, PEDS are NG. Outside of it, maybe not so much. If there was a PED that improved the performance of a neurosurgeon, I'd want him on it if he was operating on me.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

looigi said:


> Sherwen might be better if he _was_ on some PEDS, perhaps adderall or something.
> 
> In competition, PEDS are NG. Outside of it, maybe not so much. If there was a PED that improved the performance of a neurosurgeon, I'd want him on it if he was operating on me.


Beta blockers. :wink:


----------

